# Ethical Dilemma



## Scottyv (12 Dec 2011)

Greetings milnet, 

I'm very seriously considering applying to join the CF as an ATIS tech. In the process of filling out the forms, I've reached the Employment History backcheck. It states that "all previous employers will be contacted." I'm worried about this statement because I worked for an employer for a short period of time (1 1/2 months) that is an unscrupulous character, to say the least. I ended up leaving the position due to a conflict of ethics, and not on the best of terms. This particular employer showed a complete disregard for any decency, and appeared to enjoy taking advantage of people via the fine print. On multiple occasions, he failed to complete what he had stated he would, but due to the customer signing a consent form, he was no longer obligated to fulfill his part of the contract. Needless to say, he is a rather vile individual.

I'm seriously concerned that if the CF contacts this individual he will not speak kindly of me, and that it will be detrimental to my application.  The CF does not know this individual, nor the manner in which he conducts his business. The corollary of this, is that I know I cannot willfully omit a previous position. 

Your advice on this issue is appreciated.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Dec 2011)

Full disclosure - tell the CF you worked for this dude.

I have no idea if this will affect your enrolment or not.


----------



## Pusser (12 Dec 2011)

By all means, fully disclose your employment history (you'll need to for a security clearance anyway), but certainly also tell your recruiting centre your side of the story.  Keep in mind that if all of your fomer employers speak well of you and only one knob does not, his comments will likely be tossed out.  The CF understands that its applicants may not be loved by everyone.   Think about it:  when you tell your boss at Greanpeace that you're leaving to join the Army, chances are that his thoughts of you are not going to improve...


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Dec 2011)

Tell them everything.  When I was going through the recruiting process, I freely told them that I was (then) a regular user of hashish.  They told me that I couldn't do that in the military.  I shrugged and asked if I could drink.  He said yes.


Fast forward a bunch of years, and here I am.  And I'm not in cells.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Dec 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Fast forward a bunch of years, and here I am.  And I'm not in cells.



Well we still have time then don't we?


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> .... and here I am.  And I'm not in cells so far this week



TFTFY


----------



## aesop081 (12 Dec 2011)

Scottyv said:
			
		

> Your advice on this issue is appreciated.



You were employed by this person so you put it down on the form. Theres no need for a dilemma. The CF asks, you provide.

Simple.


----------



## divermc (13 Dec 2011)

Honesty is the best policy. That being said, I don't think they call every employer, they are more concerned with whether there are any gaps in your employment history that might require further review. As someone already mentioned, you worked for him and left once you realized he was not ethical in his business. You didn't break the law or get charged (and found guilty) of any offence and therefore don't have a criminal record to disclose so you are fine. If anything you lived up to the military ethos by remaining ethical in your decision to leave.

Good luck in the rest of your paperwork and don't be discouraged by this, it was a learning experience that built character.


----------



## Scott (13 Dec 2011)

Recruits have worked for shitty employer in the past, you're not the first. Relax and be honest.


----------



## DogFighting101 (13 Dec 2011)

Even if they call all of your past employers, if 1 of them says you we're a crap sack and the rest say they couldn't ask for a better employee... They'll know the particular employer had personal issues that affect his judgment. Nothing to be worried about unless most or all of them say you weren't a good worker.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Dec 2011)

divermc said:
			
		

> Honesty is the best policy. *That being said, I don't think they call every employer*, they are more concerned with whether there are any gaps in your employment history that might require further review. As someone already mentioned, you worked for him and left once you realized he was not ethical in his business. You didn't break the law or get charged (and found guilty) of any offence and therefore don't have a criminal record to disclose so you are fine. If anything you lived up to the military ethos by remaining ethical in your decision to leave.
> 
> Good luck in the rest of your paperwork and don't be discouraged by this, it was a learning experience that built character.



You don't think or do you know for certain? We try and pass the most accurate information we can to the OP not speculations.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

